# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Live marine foods from KoralSea

## AquaticQuotient.com

Irelands KoralSea has branched out into live phyto- and zooplankton in the form of K-Zoo, K-Phyto and K-Fuzz. Dave Wolfenden tries them out.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

